# Yellow underlines - links



## kisz4tj (Oct 28, 2003)

What's this about - is this a way for the forum to maintain financially?


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*kisz4tj said:* 
What's this about - is this a way for the forum to maintain financially? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Can you please give me an example? Also what stylesheet do you use? I use the mystery blue ocean and there is no yellow around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nikos


----------



## kisz4tj (Oct 29, 2003)

I use "the blues".  For instance in the club credit thread, each instance that credit is listed it is underlined and if I place my cursor over it, there's a preview that says consumerinfo.  There are a few other key words as well, that I've seen.  I can't recall them right now.


----------



## kisz4tj (Oct 29, 2003)

This is weird.  I just went back to look so that I could give you another example and now it's not that way.  I do remember going into adrienne's profile and in her hobbies list among other things she had beauty and that one was underlined with the yellow and when I clicked on it, it took me to an advertisment website for botox.


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 29, 2003)

Weird indeed. I can only imagine two things from what you told me: 

Either the person that posted originally the post put a hyperlink with an ad in (yes you can do that) or you have installed some sort of software that manages to do that. Examples of that are certain toolbars freely available from vendors (like www.alexa.com, www.google.com etc.) or one of the programs you installed, managed to install some sort of spyware on your PC. I suggest you go to www.download.com and search for the word spyware or ad blocker. These programs will remove any traces of spyware you might have on your pc.

A good choice would be to go to www.zonealarm.com and download the free personal edition of their firewall software and install it just to make sure. Alternatively if you have Windows XP, enable the integrated firewall in the network settings of the connection to your ISP.

Nikos


----------

